# Floor Jack Lift points



## Fuba1 (Mar 3, 2013)

I want to lift the car up to a comfy height for oil changes and installing a trailer hitch plus the trailer lights power wire. The wire goes all along the bottom of the car to the battery up front. 
According to the owners book we can only lift the car at the 4 locations marked just inward of the wheels. I need a floorjack lift point to hopefully lift both fronts OR both rears off the ground then I can place my jackstands at the approved locations. But are some strong central locations for the big floorjack? I dont want to destroy or bend any metal. Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuba1 said:


> I want to lift the car up to a comfy height for oil changes and installing a trailer hitch plus the trailer lights power wire. The wire goes all along the bottom of the car to the battery up front.
> According to the owners book we can only lift the car at the 4 locations marked just inward of the wheels. I need a floorjack lift point to hopefully lift both fronts OR both rears off the ground then I can place my jackstands at the approved locations. But are some strong central locations for the big floorjack? I dont want to destroy or bend any metal. Any help greatly appreciated!


 Don't know ifit's your 'cup of tea' but a friend of mine has a son who has these little decals that 
have the word JACK with a small arrow pointing downward. I guess he had a similar problem as 
you.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I got these 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Jack_Pads/ES2583/ 
Along with this 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Jack_Pads/ES251745/ 
For my jetta wagon. 
I'm not sure if its what you're looking for, but it makes jacking the car up and setting it on stands a lot easier. Not sure if they make it for the beetle, but I'm almost sure this kit will fit check with ecs. 
They fit into some holes that are already in the floor you just remove the plugs, and put these large rubber donuts into the hole, and place the supplied insert in it and jack up the car bam installed its easy watch the video in the second link. You will always have a strong point to jack the car up from don't forget to purchase the jack pad piece which is the second link.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Don't know ifit's your 'cup of tea' but a friend of mine has a son who has these little decals that
> have the word JACK with a small arrow pointing downward. I guess he had a similar problem as
> you.


 I don't believe those are the answer. What it sounds like Fubar is looking for is a central location (1 for front, and one for rear) where he/she can lift the entire end (not just left or right) off the ground so that jack stands can be positioned underneath. 

I think that what you may be able to do, and I realize this may take a bit longer, is to lift each side, then position the jack (with the lowest setting) underneath each side individually. Then carefully work your way around to raise it to a comfortable height. Not sure though, as I have not yet tried this. Don't want you to damage your vehicle or injure yourself. :facepalm:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Another viable option are these, but price and lack of storage in my garage are 2 things that keep me away from them. 
http://www.raceramps.com/ 
But the are handy and come in many different heights. 

The problem most of us run into is that if you are using a floor jack with a pad lift it will damage/bend the pinch welds under your car at the factory jack points, that's the whole idea behind the ecs jack pad inserts they remove any form of harm you can do. I love them and I'm getting a set for my beetle as long as they fit. I'm just waiting for ecs to respond to my email, and I'll let you know if they will work. 

Besides these are factory jack pads from vw.


----------



## Fuba1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you guys, a great bunch of good info. Yes the ideal thing is to use my huge floorjack on a front or rear central strong location, lift 24" and put the jack stands under the VW prescribed jack points. I bet I will need the ECS pads no matter what so Im looking into that as well. I will see what jedidub gets back from them about the Beetle. 
Without a central lift point I can try the ramps then do a combo task to get the car higher if needed. Ive done a lot of BMW jacking and the rear is easy on the diff. but the front is tricky even bending the metal covers at prescribed central location. (e46, e39)


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> Another viable option are these, but price and lack of storage in my garage are 2 things that keep me away from them.
> http://www.raceramps.com/
> But the are handy and come in many different heights.
> 
> ...


 Please post an update when hear back from ECS regarding the Beetle fit, as I too would buy them. BTW, that's a really cool aluminum red floor-jack and even at my Jurassic age I would consider buying that too! 

Sidebar: To date I've only placed one order with ECS and I was quite impressed with the turn-around time and quality of the product.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

SaberOne said:


> Please post an update when hear back from ECS regarding the Beetle fit, as I too would buy them. BTW, that's a really cool aluminum red floor-jack and even at my Jurassic age I would consider buying that too!
> 
> Sidebar: To date I've only placed one order with ECS and I was quite impressed with the turn-around time and quality of the product.


 They do have awesome customer service: 

I have the extended schwaben lug removal tool kit with protector sleeves long story short, I broke the 17mm socket, and called ecs so I could purchase another 17mm. They told me to send them pictures of the broken tool, because they might be able to just replace it. I sent them a couple pics, and they sent me a new set great service. I have not got ton an answer yet, but I might just order them and check for myself.


----------



## Verebs1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> I got these
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Jack_Pads/ES2583/
> Along with this
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Jack_Pads/ES251745/
> ...


 Thank you for posting this I need to get myself a set now! LOL 

I am going to see if "my guy" can get me a better price


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Verebs1 said:


> Thank you for posting this I need to get myself a set now! LOL
> 
> I am going to see if "my guy" can get me a better price


:thumbup:
They work very well especially with the jack pad adapter piece, it gives you a great point that doesn't slip or move.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's the response I got from ecs, but don't be discouraged I'm most likely going to buy a set anyway and fit them to the car. I just don't think they checked yet the rear of the beetle has the same plugs as the mk5. I haven't checked under the plastics in the front yet. 

Response:

Due to the underbody plastics we do not yet have the jack pads available for the MK6 chassis to include the Beetle.

Thanks


----------



## Sarki (Nov 22, 2012)

Resurrecting an old thread to see if anyone has figured out a safe location front and rear for a floor jack.
Would like to lift the entire rear and/or front and place some jack stands so I can work under the car.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

going to bump this very old thread up also. I use jack stands and not ramps or lift also. Please tell me someone has found a safe location? I can't imagine all of VWVortex uses a lift..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I just lift one side at a time and put the Jack stands on the reinforced area of the pinch weld. 

posted from tapatalk


----------



## mdip0215 (May 11, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I just lift one side at a time and put the Jack stands on the reinforced area of the pinch weld.
> 
> posted from tapatalk


Where do you lift the car to have room for the jack stand?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

mdip0215 said:


> Where do you lift the car to have room for the jack stand?


It is a bit tricky, but when placing jack stands, I tend to raise the vehicle first with the scissor jack that came with the vehicle, as it takes up less room. Then I place the jack stand as close to that point as possible. I haven't had any issues thus far. 

I guess I split the difference, getting both the jack and stand as close as possible to the lift locations as specified in the User's Manual.


----------



## Baumeister (Jul 4, 2008)

*Bumping this very old thread again...(I'm not the first!)*

Bumping this very old thread again...(I'm not the first!)

I've just acquired a 2015 Beetle Convertible TDI/DSG. With the EA288 engine, I understand it's essential to have the car lifted AND level to drain the oil(due now) as well as tackle the DSG service(in 5,000 miles). 

Any newer wisdom on lift points for a '15 Beetle? I've got a level workspace, a good set of ramps for the front, the 'split hockey puck' insert for my jack, and a cool pair of Schwaben compact jack stands(among others). 

I also own a nice extractor, not sure that's the answer to get a good oil/oil filter change for this application of the EA288.


----------

